# Club websites - what's needed?



## DCLane (23 Oct 2013)

I've recently been volunteered to help re-do my current club website: http://www.ravensthorpe-cycling-club.org.uk as it was last done about 8 years ago. There's an active Facebook page but a website that's decent (and accurate) would help.

So ... I'm casting my thoughts out on CC. If you're happy with your club website, I'd appreciated you offering up a link/name.

Also, what would you look for in a club website? Initial thoughts are:

- Club information/history (it's a historic club with possibly the oldest cycling trophy in the world  )
- Club run information; days/times/meeting points and also what to bring/expect
- Membership information - links to BC/CTC/CTT/etc

What else is expected on a club website?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Oct 2013)

what you're about 
what you set out to do
what you offer
what you expect of people who come out with you


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2013)

Use the British Cycling club finder page to find clubs and check out their websites. Find some that you think have done a good job, and replicate what they have done, and add anything that you can think of that they didn't!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Oct 2013)

not the prettiest site, but full of content and easy to navigate…

http://macclesfieldwheelers.org.uk/


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> not the prettiest site, but full of content and easy to navigate…
> 
> http://macclesfieldwheelers.org.uk/



The scrolling text on your website makes me nauseas, if our club had that on the webpage, I would be feeding back rather strongly. Otherwise, I agree your website is a pretty good example (I've looked at it plenty of times in the past). Easily one of the best websites of the local clubs, most of the local club's websites are absolutely awful.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Oct 2013)

and remember, a website is never 'finished'; you launch it, then maintain it. it's not the same model as a paper publication, where it's published and then replaced by a new one at some point in time.

a club forum is a good way to not only engage with the users, but also provides its own content, so to speak. you could almost just have a forum instead of a website; think how this place works.

if you're going down the website route, find a good open-source content management system (wordpress is free and well supported) so that content is easy to update for those who aren't a web professional…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The scrolling text on your website makes me nauseas, if our club had that on the webpage, I would be feeding back rather strongly. Otherwise, I agree your website is a pretty good example (I've looked at it plenty of times in the past). Easily one of the best websites of the local clubs, most of the local club's websites are absolutely awful.


i'll pass it on


----------



## Venod (24 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The scrolling text on your website makes me nauseas, if our club had that on the webpage, I would be feeding back rather strongly. Otherwise, I agree your website is a pretty good example (I've looked at it plenty of times in the past). Easily one of the best websites of the local clubs, most of the local club's websites are absolutely awful.



I agree with Rob3t, loose the scrolling text, to the OP avoid scrolling text.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i'll pass it on



BTW, just to make it clear, I wasn't having a dig. It is the sheer number of scrolling bits of info I think, I try to focus on one but in my peripheral vision the others moving makes me genuinely feel a little ill or as if I am off balance or something, much like if you look up at the sky with nothing else in your field of vision and the clouds moving can make you feel like you are going to fall over (particularly if you are working up at a height, say on a cherry picker or something).


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Oct 2013)

it's not my favourite either, and too much motion on a homepage is never a good thing.

i've nowt to do with it, and as it's run by volunteers, i'm not about to get all up my own arse telling them what to do just because i have experience in the area...


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2013)

One of our members it re-designing our site, it should look pretty snazzy as graphic design and website front ends is his profession  I saw a sneak preview and it looked pretty Rapha-ish, he might have to put another 20p in the hipster jar, hah.


----------



## Octet (24 Oct 2013)

KEEP IT UP TO DATE!

The website for our local club hasn't posted anything new since December 2012... really off putting when you are considering joining it and can't find anything recent.


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 Oct 2013)

Ours is; www.sotonia.co.uk

It's mainly for outside consumption these days as most activity between members happens on the forum.


----------



## robgul (24 Oct 2013)

www.ctc-heartofengland.org.uk - the key is to have a Content Management System (CMS) based site to make it easy to update/maintain/add to etc ... ours is built in Joomla which has loads of add-on components (like the Events listing and calendar etc) - we also publish the club mag, The Electronic Link (that's having some work done at the moment so may not look its best) on the website. Entries for our Audax and other events are there too, with secure payment and reports that help us to manage everything

Once it's set up it's all very easy to look after

Rob (CTC-HoE webmaster)


----------



## bigjim (24 Oct 2013)

My local club has run reports which can be pretty interesting reading. Also lots of pics keep the interest up. Members Tour photos, Xmas do etc.


----------



## zizou (24 Oct 2013)

+1 on the forum suggestion. Really useful for planning runs, sharing info on upcoming events as well as general banter etc. some clubs just use their facebook page for this sort of stuff but thats a pain in the arse for those not on facebook.

The other things like club history, photos etc are nice but not essential


----------



## cyberknight (24 Oct 2013)

club twitter account, my club has a forum but it is dead, it all gets posted via twitter now with a feed on the clubs main page.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2013)

Dave-have a look at North Cheshire Clarion's website. A very succesful club that got that way IMO mostly because of the way the website worked.

Up to date info in wekend rides with full route mapping.

Weather forecasts etc.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> not the prettiest site, but full of content and easy to navigate…
> 
> http://macclesfieldwheelers.org.uk/



And the best cafe map in the NW. Superb-use it a lot


----------



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

Create a forum...there are loads of free ones out there or you can buy a vbulletin forum this is what I use for myself and my mates Cycling-Addicts...

Ive listed a few free ones for you ...and if you need any help or advice feel free to ask..

Hope this helps...

Porboards..[free]
http://www.proboards.com/

Free forums [free]
http://www.freeforums.org/

Create a forum [free]
http://www.createaforum.com/

Vbulletin [ need to buy it]
http://www.vbulletin.com/

Regards
Ernie


----------



## fimm (15 Nov 2013)

Make sure it is up to date, and that it is easy for people who are not so technical to keep it up to date.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Nov 2013)

Some good advice on here, unfortunately as pointed out, a lot of club websites are so out of date they are more likely to turn people away instead of attracting new members. A big part of the problem is that the older, traditional clubs are in the main run by an older generation who have simply been not moved into the 21st century. I am all for keeping tradition, but this can still be done while having a modern website.
I would welcome comments on the CTT [Cycling Time Trials] website and what could be done there. Sorry, not trying to hijack the thread but I am guessing it is more or less the same problem, only in this case they are resistant to change, incredible given this is the National body.


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2013)

zizou said:


> +1 on the forum suggestion. Really useful for planning runs, sharing info on upcoming events as well as general banter etc. some clubs just use their facebook page for this sort of stuff but thats a pain in the arse for those not on facebook.
> 
> The other things like club history, photos etc are nice but not essential


I found the DCC forum useful for that, as per the their Facaeboke page but PCC is not so good, I applied last year to join the forum and am yet to approved, that seems to be the case with every member with the forum limited to a two people, its not worth having in its current state 
There's a couple of break away facebook and google groups which let me plan a bit.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Some good advice on here, unfortunately as pointed out, a lot of club websites are so out of date they are more likely to turn people away instead of attracting new members. A big part of the problem is that the older, traditional clubs are in the main run by an older generation who have simply been not moved into the 21st century. I am all for keeping tradition, but this can still be done while having a modern website.
> I would welcome comments on the CTT [Cycling Time Trials] website and what could be done there. Sorry, not trying to hijack the thread but I am guessing it is more or less the same problem, only in this case they are resistant to change, incredible given this is the National body.


 

Hi there total, had a quick look @CTT a number things I can't see that could help you, is a place were members can interact with each other ie a forum /chat box, your own CCT Youtube channel... The advertsing images on the right are knocking your website out also. The news images could do with a revamp as its a jpeg file change it to a png format that will take away the white background. Home page it self could do with a revamp as its just rolls of stats etc , which tbh can put alot of ppl off... I'd look to add your History with some images and Video's etc ..

Hope that helps...

Ernie_RBR


----------



## sheddy (15 Nov 2013)

I know you wouldn't, but don't put coloured text on a black background.
Whenever I see it I move on pdq.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Nov 2013)

Ernie_RBR said:


> Hi there total, had a quick look @CTT a number things I can't see that could help you, is a place were members can interact with each other ie a forum /chat box, your own CCT Youtube channel... The advertsing images on the right are knocking your website out also. The news images could do with a revamp as its a jpeg file change it to a png format that will take away the white background. Home page it self could do with a revamp as its just rolls of stats etc , which tbh can put alot of ppl off... I'd look to add your History with some images and Video's etc ..
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> Ernie_RBR


Thanks for taking a look, the website is only meant to be an information resource, there is a separate time trialling forum for interaction. I suppose what is really needed is a lot of guinea pigs to pretend they are wanting to start TT'ing and see if the information is there and clearly presented. As a for instance, most of the map links to look at a course don't work, the courses themselves are all in code [I kid you not]. We are used to this, but really it is almost as if the National Committee don'w want any newbies, now there's a thought.


----------



## Cupra (1 Dec 2013)

Cleveland Wheelers website is pretty good TBH.
http://www.clevelandwheelers.com/


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2013)

You want a front page that says " this is a great club/sport, you ought to join"
Big front page picture , maybe 3-4 scrolling,with just the club name.
All the boring writing can go inside the site.


----------



## Octet (2 Dec 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> You want a front page that says " this is a great club/sport, you ought to join"
> Big front page picture , maybe 3-4 scrolling,with just the club name.
> All the boring writing can go inside the site.



I disagree, adding an entire page when the user opens the website is unnecessary and simply adds something in the way of the user. Content should be up front and clear, no skirting around it.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> I disagree, adding an entire page when the user opens the website is unnecessary and simply adds something in the way of the user. Content should be up front and clear, no skirting around it.




Ooooh, controversy!


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Dec 2013)

I'd agree with Octet on that! That idea sounds pretty poor IMO! A click through is just an obstacle.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Dec 2013)

You need a forum where old members can moan about newcomers and how the club isn't as good as it used to be.


----------



## F70100 (18 Dec 2013)

No cycling content here (it's a naturist caravan & camping club) but it's an example of a club website with a calendar of events, forum, twitter feed, gallery. All done with wordpress cms and free plugins.

Whatever website you produce, it needs to have fresh content added regularly otherwise once its seen, no-one has an incentive to come back. I'm only a member of the CTC but I imagine that a club that holds regular races would easily generate lots of content (results, race reports, photos) to keep a website fresh.


----------



## StuartG (11 Feb 2014)

Don't be too ambitious! Designing websites is fun. People who do that like to move on to greater things. So keep to basics and make sure you cover two groups:

1) People who may be interested in 'trying you out'. Just make clear how far you go, how slow you go, what sort of group you are (pictures here can say so much more than words). Where your starting point is and do they need to contact you beforehand.

2) Club members: Next ride details, links to more useful cycling websites and write-ups of past rides (if you can con someone into writing 'em) as they can become a useful self documenting history of the club or remind new captains of old proven routes.

Bottom line is to keep updating down to the level your successor is likely to commit to. That's another extremely important point make sure the site can function without you. Other people are capable of updating it. After all we would rather be riding wouldn't we?

Our Wordpress site is arguably overdone: http://anerleybc.org/


----------

